# A carry gun for my wife...



## CourtSwagger

The Mrs. and I are going shopping for a carry gun for her tomorrow. She will carry in her purse (even though she really wants to carry in a drop leg holster, lol) so size is not a huge factor. I am attempting to talk her into a Springfield XD M with a 3.8 inch barrel in 9mm. 

She is very interested in the EAA Witness Pavona in 9mm. The Witness Pavona is supposed to be tailored to a female hand. I don't know enough about EAA to feel 100% confident in that purchase. 

Anybody have any info on EAA or a suggestion for a great carry gun for the wife?


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Got the wife a PPS40 she thought she loved the most after handling and shooting lots of guns. I brought home a ruger klcr and she said, this is mine.  Try as many as you can and let her make the choice. jmo


----------



## Camel923

My personal experience with Springfield has been excellent. I have no personal experience with EEA but what I have heard is mixed. How much experience does she have with pistols and how much is she going to practice? If minimal a Smith and Wesson 38 special. My wife is going Springfield is has taken formalized training. I also like single action or striker action for consistent trigger pull.


----------



## CourtSwagger

My wife shoots frequently. Currently her go to is my Browning Hi Power. She really likes it. Wants something a little smaller and lighter. Also wants something that's HERS.


----------



## CourtSwagger

I also find that snubby .38s are pretty tough to shoot accurately. I think that women are to often pigeon holed into that type of gun.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Got my wife a nice little Ruger 9mm a couple of years ago. I forget the model. She likes it. She has a purse that's got a built-in holster.

This is Sig country up here, but I tend to gravitate towards Rugers. A little more in my price range.


----------



## Camel923

If you are willing to find a pistol smith that knows how to tune it, a smith and Wesson revolver is a viable option. Off the shelf I agree with you CourtSwagger. High power is a terrific pistol. Great luck in your search. Post to let us know what your wife decides on and why as well as a range report. I think a lot of people will find it useful.


----------



## HuntingHawk

CourtSwagger said:


> My wife shoots frequently. Currently her go to is my Browning Hi Power. She really likes it. Wants something a little smaller and lighter. Also wants something that's HERS.


Try to find her a FM Hi Power Detective then.


----------



## Slippy

I'm not a fan of purse carry. I would rather see a woman carry on her person.


----------



## RNprepper

I love my Springfield XD. Fits my hand well and does not have a lot of kick. It also has several safety features I really like, especially the little button thing on top that tells you if a bullet is in the chamber. It's also very easy to take apart and clean.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Thugs are after a woman's purse. If you keep a firearm in the purse you will have just armed the thugs.






My other half carries a 38 in a vertical shoulder holster while wearing a loose fitting blouse with the front open.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Being quite often I wear PT pants for comfort my choice is a detective model Hi Power in vertical holster. But most of the time don't feel the need for carrying it. But always have a 22 auto in an ankle holster.


----------



## Smitty901

Slippy said:


> I'm not a fan of purse carry. I would rather see a woman carry on her person.


 Have to agree purse carry is a bad idea. Wife switched to a revolver couple years back no slide to work and light easy to carry S&W Bodyguard .38. Daughter has tried many but always goes back to her LCP 380


----------



## csi-tech

From what I am seeing on the streets and in the gun shop most ladies are gravitating towards the sub compact 9mm and .38 J frame style revolvers. My wife has a Kahr CW9. Other great options are Ruger LC9/LCR/LCP, The Ruger SR9C, the Springfield 9, the Smith and Wesson M&P Shield 9mm It is a huge list and I would trust any one of them. Our female Detectives use the small Ruger LCP as a backup by choice. My personal favorite will likely never change, the Glock 26.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

CourtSwagger said:


> Anybody have any info on EAA or a suggestion for a great carry gun for the wife?


EAA guns are fine, quality wise. I own one, a Witness, and it's a good gun.


----------



## chemikle

what do u think about the Taurus Curve


----------



## CourtSwagger

Slip - I agree. Unfortunately, my wife never wears a belt. This limits her carry options significantly. That is something that I will continue to work on, but getting her on board with carrying daily is a win. plus, we get to add another gun to the family. Always a win!


----------



## CourtSwagger

All - thanks for the suggestions. Unfortunately, I now have to spend all day shopping with my wife. Oh how I hate shopping. Wait. We're shopping for guns! Holy crap! Let's do this! I will update upon my return.


----------



## bigwheel

I been clowning around with SW wheel guns since back when old Sheps granny was still just a pup and I aint never bumped into one which required tuning by a pistol smith. Also never found one which not a good shooter right out of the box. For purse carry by a lady who dont know much about guns..I would heartily endorse one of their snub nose variants.
Why I like my snubby ? a Smith & Wesson Airweight 642 | The Daily Caller


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Slippy said:


> I'm not a fan of purse carry. I would rather see a woman carry on her person.


I'm glad to hear that you don't carry a gun in your purse, Slippy.............I think.


----------



## Anthonyx

I've never had an accidental with a wheel gun. I wouldn't gift anyone with an auto unless they have a lot of handling experience.

I keep a couple autos jic I inherit some acp but not for carry. I keep a NAA minimag in my pocket and the 357 hogleg in the vehicle.

Minimag with a clipon is perfect for a female.


----------



## bigwheel

I let the Wifey carry the NAA mini when the need arises. Fits right in a old camera case with a strap which can be worn around the neck or stuff in the purse. Bound to beat a handful of rocks in a tense situation.


----------



## Anthonyx

Mine is in the pocket with the keys - breaks up the outline.

With the clipon it rides fine on the waistband of those flimsy trousers women like to wear.

Purse mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmuhuh.


----------



## Medic33

I carry a NAA magnum myself it is handy it's the folding grip model,got my wife a black widow and she loves it. 
I would let your wife pick out what she wants then get her to the range or someplace and let her practice using it until her fingers bleed then make her practice some more. Then let her clean it.


----------



## Smitty901

Wife ,daughter ,GF what ever tag you use should pick their own weapon. We did not just start with weapons life long in our house so they have many to pick from .
This is mine but wife has one just like it .38 Body Guard not the best .38 in the world but very light small and works 100%. At normal hand gun range if a .38 won't kill it it is not of this earth.


----------



## Anthonyx

I've used every handgun there is including a Dardick. I have fired over 100k rounds. I have had 3 accidentals, all autos.
The difference is all mine went downrange.
Use autos long enough often enough and you will have an accidental. Providing a relatively unskilled user with an auto can have tragic results.
It is not worth the risk.


----------



## csi-tech

In 40 years of shooting semi automatic handguns I have never had an unintentional discharge. I shot my first .22 pistol in the mountains of Oregon. Burned through a whole brick of my Uncle Don's .22lr. He was not happy. One day, if I can ever find any I should probably pay him back.


----------



## Anthonyx

Everyone I've known who said that had an accidental within a year.


----------



## CourtSwagger

The purchase has been made. SHE selected the Springfield XD Mod 2 in 9mm. Sweet gun. With the XTension mag, she has 16+1 in a small package. We will be taking it to the range tomorrow. As with any gun she carries, she will strip it and clean it. She's actually a really good shot. Always been talented at anything she decides to do.


----------



## CourtSwagger

Here's the gun.


----------



## jimb1972

CourtSwagger said:


> The Mrs. and I are going shopping for a carry gun for her tomorrow. She will carry in her purse (even though she really wants to carry in a drop leg holster, lol) so size is not a huge factor. I am attempting to talk her into a Springfield XD M with a 3.8 inch barrel in 9mm.
> 
> She is very interested in the EAA Witness Pavona in 9mm. The Witness Pavona is supposed to be tailored to a female hand. I don't know enough about EAA to feel 100% confident in that purchase.
> 
> Anybody have any info on EAA or a suggestion for a great carry gun for the wife?


I own several EAA CZ75 clones, I have never had a problem with any of them. I would not hesitate to encourage my wife to buy one if that was her choice, if you are concerned about EAA look at the CZ compacts. Tanfoglio in Italy makes the Witness pistols for EAA and every one I have seen has been of very good quality.


----------



## bigwheel

CourtSwagger said:


> View attachment 10567
> 
> 
> Here's the gun.


Mighty pretty. Hearty congrats to the new parents.


----------



## CourtSwagger

Thanks bigwheel. I think I am more excited than she is. She keeps making me put it down. :68:


----------



## Medic33

awesome, the XD platform is and has been a popular choice.


----------



## shootbrownelk

chemikle said:


> what do u think about the Taurus Curve


 She wants a gun, please don't encourage people to buy these. Friends don't let friends buy Taurus curves or views!


----------



## Smitty901

shootbrownelk said:


> She wants a gun, please don't encourage people to buy these. Friends don't let friends buy Taurus curves or views!


 I do want to see one in person but that is hard to except


----------



## locotonyf

She can't go wrong with Springfield or a Glock. But a snubbie is a waste of time. You can't bit the broad side of a barn from the inside with one.


----------



## Anthonyx

Short barrel handguns are close defense weapons.
I use mine to get out of gunfights not to get in gunfights. I sure as hale don't want to be in a department store where people are slinging lead around with long barrel handguns.


----------



## Piratesailor

XDS 9mm would be my recommendation.


----------



## PaulS

Let your wife choose her gun. She needs a gun which she can control the recoil, carry easily and most importantly is the one that feels right to her. 

There is no way that anyone can choose a woman's carry gun. I tried it and ended up with another gun for myself because she didn't like it. ( it met everything we had discussed and she was then to pick it out but she fired 15 rounds through it and decided she did not "like" it). This woman was my loving wife with whom I communicate well and regularly. Please learn from my mistake unless you want another gun.


----------



## Medic33

oh, no not the dreadful another gun! lol been there done that that's how I wound up with my sp101 that I cherish and a tarus 905 
and for the record all handguns are close defense weapons in my book used only to fight my to something bigger.


----------



## Notsoyoung

As in all pistols, allot depends on the individual. My wife has rheumatoid arthritis and it is difficult for her to fire a pistol with too much recoil. She wanted something small that she could carry in her purse, so she ended up getting a Ruger LC-380 with a laser sight.


----------



## Anthonyx

This is true.
The Minimag is just to allow me to get to the door.
And get my 4" SW 357 from the vehicle.
With which I can drop the gunsel from 50' with when he comes out the door and doesn't drop the Glock. I'm good enough to hit his head even if he has a hostage shield.

The SW 357 that I've never had an accidental with.


----------



## tango

locotonyf--- maybe you can't.


----------



## Anthonyx

Reminds me of the footage of that NYC transit cop dropping the knife wielding thug with his snub from like 8 feet away.

Those who live by them learn to shoot them.


----------



## Pir8fan

My wife carries an S&W 642 38 special. She's petite and it fits her very well, better than a pistol because the grips are rounder.


----------



## Kauboy

Anthonyx said:


> This is true.
> The Minimag is just to allow me to get to the door.
> And get my 4" SW 357 from the vehicle.
> With which I can drop the gunsel from 50' with when he comes out the door and doesn't drop the Glock. I'm good enough to hit his head even if he has a hostage shield.
> 
> The SW 357 that I've never had an accidental with.


There is no such thing as an accidental discharge.
Only negligent...

All modern autos are fully drop safe.
Stop spreading bad information because you are partial to one type of gun.


----------



## Anthonyx

Kauboy said:


> There is no such thing as an accidental discharge.
> Only negligent...
> 
> All modern autos are fully drop safe.
> Stop spreading bad information because you are partial to one type of gun.


How many "negligent..." have you had?

I'm partial to wheel guns for carry.
My house go to is a 45 auto.


----------



## Medic33

back in the day I heard so many times on revolvers now and accidental discharge was: I was just cleaning it and it went off -- how do you clean a firearm with a round in the chamber which brings me to rule #1 of gun maintenance unload the weapon -make sure it is unloaded - double check -then move on to #2 which is refer to #1.


----------



## bigwheel

Well I can confess to only one negligent. Dang old Llama .380 which was cloned on the 1911 pattern. Had just got it and was running a load of ammo through manually by shucking the slide. Well I shucked till it appeared "empty" then cranked off a live one into the floor. An investigation revealed the magazine was slightly pinched and had retained the last round until the slide was released when it decided to serve itself up to go in the snout. Total negligence on my part for not looking down in the action closer. Never had any more trouble with the magazines feeding right.


----------



## Anthonyx

I've had 3 accidentals - one about every 10k rounds.
One the weapon fired when I released the safety - mechanical.
The other two I dropped the mag, racked the slide, aimed in the sand pit - extractor failure.


----------



## csi-tech

Anthonyx said:


> Everyone I've known who said that had an accidental within a year.


When I do I will absolutely let you know. Many of my compatriots have shot coffee tables and the like. I have been lucky. The guy here that was showing his buddy his new 1911, shot through the floor of his closet and right into the top of his other buddies head who was playing beer pong is my cautionary tale. Dropped him dead from being negligent, charges ensued.


----------



## csi-tech

Anthonyx said:


> I've had 3 accidentals - one about every 10k rounds.
> One the weapon fired when I released the safety - mechanical.
> The other two I dropped the mag, racked the slide, aimed in the sand pit - extractor failure.


I don't think those count. Slamfires and ejector failures are not your fault. With that many rounds downrange you are obviously a safe shooter.

The first thing I did when I got my SKS was tear down the bolt, thoroughly cleaned the firing pin channel and pin then tested that it moved freely when I reassembled it. I shake it before every cleaning.


----------



## bigwheel

Too sad on that one. An old partner of mine managed to crank off a 1911 in the break room at the jail. Went into the wall on an exact path to hit the jailer sleeping in the adjoining room right in the head. Only thing that prevented a death was the bullet managed to hit an aluminum stud in the wall edge on. Put a big dent in the stud but did not come out on the other side. Praise the Lord.


----------



## Anthonyx

bigwheel said:


> Well I can confess to only one negligent. Dang old Llama .380 which was cloned on the 1911 pattern. Had just got it and was running a load of ammo through manually by shucking the slide. Well I shucked till it appeared "empty" then cranked off a live one into the floor. An investigation revealed the magazine was slightly pinched and had retained the last round until the slide was released when it decided to serve itself up to go in the snout. Total negligence on my part for not looking down in the action closer. Never had any more trouble with the magazines feeding right.


Wait til you see one of these;

1. you drop the mag
2. you rack the slide, see open chamber
3. you aim in sand pit BAM

The ejector failed - round rode back on the extractor, reloaded when you released the slide.

That's why I always rely on the sand pit.


----------



## Anthonyx

csi-tech said:


> When I do I will absolutely let you know. Many of my compatriots have shot coffee tables and the like. I have been lucky. The guy here that was showing his buddy his new 1911, shot through the floor of his closet and right into the top of his other buddies head who was playing beer pong is my cautionary tale. Dropped him dead from being negligent, charges ensued.


The God of Guns likes to humble his worshippers - tempt him not for he is a vengeful and unforgiving god:bow:.


----------



## bigwheel

Hey you got me thinking here. Maybe thats what happened with the Llama and I. Just guessing on the pinched magazine angle but maybe the ejector failed to toss out the last one. hmmm.

Hey I have sort of what I think is a cute true story about accidental discharges. It involved a DPS Trooper friend from S. Texas back in the real early 70's. The pal went to try to get his TV fixed while in his uniform on day. He say the TV fixing guy just broke out laughing when he walked in the door. So my pal asks him whats so funny. The guy says..."Last time I seen a guy wearing a uniform like that..he brought me a TV to fix which had a bullet hole in it. He said if I ever told anybody about it..he was coming back here to kick my ass."


----------



## Anthonyx

csi-tech said:


> I don't think those count. Slamfires and ejector failures are not your fault. With that many rounds downrange you are obviously a safe shooter.
> 
> The first thing I did when I got my SKS was tear down the bolt, thoroughly cleaned the firing pin channel and pin then tested that it moved freely when I reassembled it. I shake it before every cleaning.


My fault or not either of those might have been a kill shot outside of the range - and they happened to a very experienced shooter, not someone who has carried for a month and shot 100 rounds in practice.


----------



## Anthonyx

bigwheel said:


> Hey you got me thinking here. Maybe thats what happened with the Llama and I. Just guessing on the pinched magazine angle but maybe the ejector failed to toss out the last one. hmmm.
> 
> Hey I have sort of what I think is a cute true story about accidental discharges. It involved a DPS Trooper friend from S. Texas back in the real early 70's. The pal went to try to get his TV fixed while in his uniform on day. He say the TV fixing guy just broke out laughing when he walked in the door. So my pal asks him whats so funny. The guy says..."Last time I seen a guy wearing a uniform like that..he brought me a TV to fix which had a bullet hole in it. He said if I ever told anybody about it..he was coming back here to kick my ass."


My father carried a 9mm for his backup. He shot the oven after a cleaning. I was sitting next to him at the kitchen table doing my homework - crappy 9mm bounced off the oven and ricocheted out through a window screen - hit a neighbor's roof.

Guess what he told me about telling anyone.


----------



## bigwheel

Well not sure what kinda gun you was using but pretty sure with Mr. Sig you can look down in the action and see if there is a live one in the tube and the top of the mag carrier or whatever they call it. I think some of the folks around here might have fallen victim to the old contributing factor section of wreck reports where it says..Fail to keep proper look out. Even has a little box to check maybe..lol.


----------



## Kauboy

Anthonyx said:


> How many "negligent..." have you had?
> 
> I'm partial to wheel guns for carry.
> My house go to is a 45 auto.


None.
Not once.
Let the gun gods smite me for my blasphemy, but they will never catch me pulling the trigger on a gun I "think" is unloaded.


----------



## Anthonyx

Glad to hear it.

Even the immortal Lewis Burwell Puller had an accidental.

Listen to me or don't your call.

Start a novice on a revolver.


----------



## Kauboy

Anthonyx said:


> Listen to me or don't your call.


Thanks.


----------



## CourtSwagger

Actually, we bought her a Sprinfield XD Mod 2. Very happy with the purchase. Also, my wife has lots of rounds down range. Finally, the only accidental discharge that I ever had was with a S&W .38. Completely my fault, but that was the only time that something has gone bang when I didn't want it to. Thank God, nobody was even around, so there was no risk to anyone else. Once I was certain that I hadn't hot-footed myself, I realized that the only victim of my stupidity, and thank God for this, was my pride.


----------



## Anthonyx

Kauboy said:


> Thanks.


You're welcome.


----------



## SOCOM42

Divorced, however my daughter carries.
I started her on a smith mod.63 at age 7, now 25.
Now she normally carries a Smith 442 that I have eliminated the lock and tuned the action(gunsmith).
This model, and the "j" frames are more reliable than the current run of plastic compacts both S&W and ruger, and I do not care for the 380.
She works in a gunshop in sales and office work.
Has a real good knowledge of firearms that she is building on.
She has two go to handguns for in the home, Glock 17 and a Remington R1 45acp.
For a rifle she has an M4 and an M1 carbine (small in stature).
Also has an Remington 1187 synthetic 20 ga. Built into a 20" combat shotgun with tritum sights and 2 shot extension.


----------



## SerenityNZ

I'm all about redundancy...

So both my wife and I shoot the same pistol which works well for both of us.

Glock 19 with the medium blackstrap fitted. 

This way we are both familiar with the same operating platform and able to share mags and ammo...


----------



## MI.oldguy

CourtSwagger said:


> I also find that snubby .38s are pretty tough to shoot accurately. I think that women are to often pigeon holed into that type of gun.


Not really true,my wife qualed her concealed pistol license with her 642 that she has had for 15 years.upper arm,body strength and practice play a large part.she picked it and shoots it very well.


----------



## SecretPrepper

Mrs SP hates my XD40 but loves a 1911 45.


----------



## ekim

When the wife said she wanted to get her CC permit she had already shot my .380 Bersa and said it was ok. When we went to check out guns for her, I said don't consider price or actual brand as I can't put a price on what will help keep her safe and brand means squat to me as long as it goes bang when the trigger is pulled. I told her what I thought but she made her own choice. First was a .380 Hi Point, which she shot very good with, but to heavy. Then a FEG PA-63 9X18mm, but it had to much recoil, even after changing the springs but the weight was much better. Then she took the Bersa and it was better all around but to bulky for her taste. Right now she has a Ruger .380 LCP and for now all is good.
I never tell her what to get it's all her choice. Just another chance to go look at guns and buy more, that's always a good thing in my book. Plus it keeps her involved. She doesn't care about bling in a gun. Her main focus is ease of use, shoot ability, recoil and weight.


----------



## MisterMills357

CourtSwagger said:


> The Mrs. and I are going shopping for a carry gun for her tomorrow. She will carry in her purse (even though she really wants to carry in a drop leg holster, lol) so size is not a huge factor. I am attempting to talk her into a Springfield XD M with a 3.8 inch barrel in 9mm.
> She is very interested in the EAA Witness Pavona in 9mm. The Witness Pavona is supposed to be tailored to a female hand. I don't know enough about EAA to feel 100% confident in that purchase. Anybody have any info on EAA or a suggestion for a great carry gun for the wife?


They have a sound reputation, and their main stock in trade seems to be CZ-75 pattern pistols. Is this the gun that you mean? The CZ pattern has been sold by the millions, by differing companies. 
This particular gun comes in all kinds of colors, and it seems to be aimed solely at women.
View attachment 12476

http://eaacorp.com/portfolio-item/witness-pavona-pistol/

Post Script: I just looked at the post date, and it was April! Now it is August, and I think the issue has been settled. But, this is still a good post, even if it is 6 months too late. My Aricept needs a refill!:Confuse:


----------

